# Can I finish my Mini Bulll with the tip of her ear missing?



## nursebnichols (Oct 16, 2010)

My 18 month old Miniature Bull Terrier, who is currently 13 points/2 majors into her AKC conformation championship, got into it with my year old standard bully last weekend and lost the very tip (very small piece) of her left ear.

I am a newbie and this is my first show dog (who I am also personally handling in the show ring also) so I am not familiar with how lenient the judges are with battle scars. I am aware of the Husky in the past who won Westminster with a much more substantial bit of its ear missing, so I know its possible, but I am panicking because I have not seen any embattled show dogs lately myself.

Anyone with any experience with the same/similar or any advice? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. You've already got your majors done and only need 2 points. A small notch or tip missing from the ear shouldn't hold her back too much. And for reference here's the AKC standard on ears:


> The ears should be small, thin and placed close together, capable of being held stiffly erect when they point upwards.


While it doesn't mention anything specifically about battle scars, it doesn't say they're considered a fault. If you're having issues showing her with the cliped ear then I would consider trying to show to terrier breeder judges; many of the terrier breed standards accept battle scars and they tend to be more understanding to the fact that dogs will be dogs and you keep them in a soft fluffy bubble forever.

By the way congrats on how far you've gotten with her so far. It's not easy to be an owner handler, it's even harder if you're new to the sport, and most give up after the first few shows. And wellcome to the forums.


----------



## nursebnichols (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you for the words of encouragement. The going has been slow, to say the least. Thoughts of giving up when you are new cross your mind frequently, it was tough going for a while. I hope the ear doesn't hold her back. With a breed like the Mini Bull, even 2 points can be harder to come across than I initially imagined. Next show is Halloween weekend, so I'll cross my fingers!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Good luck! I'm an owner handler in German Shepherd Dogs, and it can be frustrating! Also, I WANT PICTURES!! I LOVE Mini Bulls!


----------



## nursebnichols (Oct 16, 2010)

I will definitely post some pics soon. Mini bulls are pretty darn cute, I might just say so myself


----------



## nursebnichols (Oct 16, 2010)

I posted some pics (needed to rotate some of them, whoops) under the photos forum, under a new thread "pics of my bullies Stella, Spanky and Coqi." Hope you like them


----------

